# Mario Batali's Massive Green Handled Scimitar



## chicagodan (Jul 31, 2007)

I recently saw Mario Batali use a massive scimitar type kitchen knife with a green handle on Iron Chef. Does anyone know who makes these things?

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

there was a post about this a few pages down, the knives he uses are santelli, as far as scimeters go most german knive companys make them i have a victorinox one and love it.


----------

